# teething issues?



## Dudes mom (Apr 25, 2013)

Its been so long since there has been a puppy in the house that I can't remember alot of the phases they go through. Dude is a little over 5 months and has been a great pup, fearless, engaged, loving.... He's teething atm and I can tell he is uncomfortable (renewed interest in chewing), but for the last 3 or 4 days he has been a different dog. Not interested in training (will grudgingly perform commands that were spot on last week) hard to get his attention, and not really interested in playing with me.

Took him to the vet today and there isn't a medical thing she could find and said that it must just be the teething. Anyone else been through or going through this? I just don't remember it being this bad LOL.

Thanks!


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

Yep, its been like that for a few WEEKS here.  She doesnt want to play with her toys, still likes to run and walk but yeah, so hard to motivate her. She will be 6 months old in 2 weeks, and she lost her last baby teeth a few days ago. The adults are almost grown all the way in, hope it ends whne she stops teething


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

"when your dog isn't doing what you want you have to stop
and ask yourself what am i doing wrong". i read that somewhere.



Dudes mom said:


> Its been so long since there has been a puppy in the house that I can't remember alot of the phases they go through. Dude is a little over 5 months and has been a great pup, fearless, engaged, loving.... He's teething atm and I can tell he is uncomfortable (renewed interest in chewing), but for the last 3 or 4 days he has been a different dog. Not interested in training (will grudgingly perform commands that were spot on last week) hard to get his attention, and not really interested in playing with me.
> 
> Took him to the vet today and there isn't a medical thing she could find and said that it must just be the teething. Anyone else been through or going through this? I just don't remember it being this bad LOL.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Give him ice cubes. When Fiona was teething I filled water bottles 1/2 way up and froze them. She gnaw it out of the bottle then gnaw the ice.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dudes mom (Apr 25, 2013)

doggiedad, so any helpful suggestions? I already feel like I have done something to lose his attention, now how to get it back? Pointing fingers isn't gonna help. I know you aren't here to see how I interact with my dog so you can't advise on specifics, but the opposite is also true. You aren't here to see how I interact with my dog so you can't tell me its my fault when he's having a butthead day.

I was just asking others with puppies of the same age if they are going through the same issues. I don't remember this.


----------



## Flyer037 (May 27, 2013)

Ice cubes are awesome. I had a buddy that would soak and freeze rags for his GSP. There are some toys that are specifically designed to be frozen for teething pups (Kong makes a pink one for this).
I guess, since dogs mostly interact with the world through their mouths, and now all of a sudden your puppies mouth really hurts, he's just not that into interacting with stuff. Imagine if your hands were injured and it hurt for you to touch anything with your hands. You'd probably not be yourself either!
Good luck!


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

Berlin will be 20 weeks old on Sunday and I feel like training has been pointless all week! it's hard to say though, is it teething or just that age?

Soft treats for training, ice cubes, frozen toys, and just be mindful of his mouth. No hard tug, etc

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shawk2424 (Feb 6, 2013)

My 5 month old sometimes gets distracted when we are practicing what we learned at training also. He his teething as well but I'm not convinced it's all because of that. Even though they don't look like it at times, they are puppies. I am trying to work on engagement right now and when he loses focus I will sometimes work on other stuff. You also don't want to work him more than 3 times a day in 5 minute intervals. Just be patient, it will come.


----------



## vwitt (May 22, 2013)

Can I latch onto this topic and ask, when does it stop? Crazy landshark phase is over for us, but Remy is 9 months and still very chewy/bitey/sometimes destructive. I don't think he's still getting new teeth is, in he? I too, have forgotten what it's like!


----------



## shawk2424 (Feb 6, 2013)

I would assume his adult teeth are in at 9 months. As far as biting, is it friendly in nature? My pup used to bite me all the time and I have him stern corrections and it helped. The only time he nips at me now is if he has to go poop or when we are wrestling around on the ground. If you go to pet his head and he tries to bite you then you need to give him stronger correction in my opinion. Grabbing the back of the neck and saying no really loud helped me.


----------



## vwitt (May 22, 2013)

Yes it's friendly/playful, but annoying. He gets really bitey when he has to poop but yes, if I go to pet or play sometimes he starts lightly gnawing on my hand. I think he's at least part Malinois so it seems like they have even more of a tendency to be mouthy. Sounds like more stern corrections are in order since he doesn't have the teething excuse anymore.


----------



## shawk2424 (Feb 6, 2013)

I just saw your profile pic and man does he have some satellite dishes for ears! Well there came a point where I just had to start dishing out some tough love. I would never hit my dog but I will grab the back of his neck and lift up so he understands my displeasure.

If your dog is part Malinois/Shepherd then you have a lot of dog on your hands. That is a pretty bad ass mix though and Malinois are very hyper and they do bite a lot so that could be it also.


----------



## k4stles (May 15, 2013)

i'm in the same boat. she's teething and bites a lot. she gets easily distracted and difficult to train. 

i'm having some problems though and wanted to ask you guys. have you ever had some retained puppy tooth issues? the problem is one of her lower incisive is not coming out. i don't know if it is a retained puppy tooth, it looks like a shipped tooth to me, but all of her front teeth are totally out, and this one seems to be relaxed under her gums. any opinion?


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

Mine has lost interest in playing a lot during this teething, tugging - forget it. All she likes to do is chew


----------



## shawk2424 (Feb 6, 2013)

k4stles said:


> i'm in the same boat. she's teething and bites a lot. she gets easily distracted and difficult to train.
> 
> i'm having some problems though and wanted to ask you guys. have you ever had some retained puppy tooth issues? the problem is one of her lower incisive is not coming out. i don't know if it is a retained puppy tooth, it looks like a shipped tooth to me, but all of her front teeth are totally out, and this one seems to be relaxed under her gums. any opinion?


How old is your pup? If he is younger then 6 months then I wouldn't worry about it right now. The back teeth on my pup are the last ones to be coming out and he is 5 months old. If he is much older then I would consult your vet.


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

Front teeth, incisors and canines, come in between 4-6 months. Molars and premolars come in between 6-9 months.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shawk2424 (Feb 6, 2013)

mego said:


> Mine has lost interest in playing a lot during this teething, tugging - forget it. All she likes to do is chew


I have found that when they are teething there is very little you can do with them other than keep them from chewing the house down. When my pup was teething I tried everything to keep him from chewing on furniture or shoes. I tried the Kong which didn't work for me. My wife and I would play keep away with our pup with a chewy ball that squeaked to wear him down so he would be to tired to chew. We even let him chew on empty water bottles with the cap on to occupy him for 10 minutes. They love the sound it makes.

I eventually started buying cow marrow bones at the grocery store to help with his teething. I would buy a pack of six and throw them in the freezer. Once they were frozen I would give him one every other night and he would go to town on it. The raw marrow is healthy for dogs, it provides healthy bacteria that pups need and it helps with the coat. Once he was done with the bone I would cram peanut butter in it and refreeze it and give it to him as a treat. It also helps strengthen their jaw muscles which helps pop their ears up. If you can get the marrow bones at the store I strongly recommend it.


----------



## k4stles (May 15, 2013)

shawk2424 said:


> How old is your pup? If he is younger then 6 months then I wouldn't worry about it right now. The back teeth on my pup are the last ones to be coming out and he is 5 months old. If he is much older then I would consult your vet.


she's 4 1/2 months. she has lost all the incisors, and upper molars. canines are turning yellow, so i assume they are about to fall out. but this front lower tooth won't come out.


----------



## shawk2424 (Feb 6, 2013)

The bottoms take some time to come in. You should see something by now but don't worry if you don't yet. Soon enough you will see the two little chicklets pop out. You will know what I'm talking about when it happens.


----------

